# Lap dogs?



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

so far, we have been very good about not spoiling turbo by holding him, but at times you just can't help cuddling! any way, he seems very content when he is on your lap (it could be any lap, lol...he is not picky!), and i was wondering if they continue to like this as they grow up, or do they grow out of it? (i personally hope not  )


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Loki (15 months) still loves to cuddle up with us. When I'm snoozing on the couch, he lays down right above my head. When someone's sitting on the couch, he likes to get right up close to them. His favorite spot could be the armrest of the couch when someone's sitting next to it. From what I've heard, they don't grow out of this : )


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker likes to be pressed right up against me, but, doesn't spend much time actually on my lap. When he was tiny he did, but as he grew he seems more comfortable right next to me. I think a lot of Havs like to be real close, but not necessarily ON the lap.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray is 2 y/o and he loves to be plastered up against our hip as we sit and watch tv or read. If he isn't against our hip, he is on the back of the sofa right next to us. The only time he goes and lays on his bed or 'his' chair is if no one is sitting on the sofa.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

wow....so cute! i love how close they want to be


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

TurboMom said:


> wow....so cute! i love how close they want to be


It's a good thing you like it!  You DO know the breed has the nick-name "velcro dogs," right?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver is going to be 8 in May and he still loves to sit in my lap. Comet loves to sit on my feet 

PS-"Originally Posted by TurboMom 
wow....so cute! i love how close they want to be "
*Me too!*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Both my boys want to be in my lap, often at the same time. Though I'm no skinny minnie my lap is barely big enough for the two of them.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

haha! "velcro dog"! i have yet to stumble upon this nick name for them


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww, Sally and Geri, so sweet. You need to post a photo of both boys in your lap at the same time, Geri! Ha! Saves on your heating bill, I bet! :thumb:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Awww, Sally and Geri, so sweet. You need to post a photo of both boys in your lap at the same time, Geri! Ha! Saves on your heating bill, I bet! :thumb:


*I love my havanese slippers! They are even better than Uggs* :biggrin1:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh.My.Goodness. That is just too precious for words, Sally!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

My favorite part of the day is when we all settle down for the night, I lay on the couch and Monte snuggle up in front of me while Riley lyes behind my legs with his head propped up on my legs. I know the boys also love this time because I will say "who wants to take a nap" and they both go running to the couch.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sally, that is too cute!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Tucker likes to be pressed right up against me, but, doesn't spend much time actually on my lap. When he was tiny he did, but as he grew he seems more comfortable right next to me. I think a lot of Havs like to be real close, but not necessarily ON the lap.


Kipling is the same - I think our laps are just too small for him now.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

mintchip said:


> *I love my havanese slippers! They are even better than Uggs* :biggrin1:


HA! That is GREAT!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

mintchip said:


> *I love my havanese slippers! They are even better than Uggs* :biggrin1:


And a whole lot cuter too!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Murphy is not a lap dog. He has to be right at my feet or if I am sitting on the floor he will lay on the chair behind me!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji is a major cuddle bug. He can spend hours in the lap. He is a real velcro. He will press himself against me. He even sleeps with his back touching mine or keeps his head on my pillow or shoulder. Lizzie enjoys to lie in my lap sometimes but she likes to be pettted often than sit in the lap. I have to smoosh her, cuddle her, hold her until she is satisfied. If not, she continues to paw me for more. :becky:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I don't think you have to worry about Turbo being very far away from you. You may never be able to take a bath alone again.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

LuvCicero said:


> Oh, I don't think you have to worry about Turbo being very far away from you. You may never be able to take a bath alone again.


uh oh, lol! i am just worried about spoiling him with holding him and all. must. resist. cute. puppy.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Both of mine like to cuddle up right beside me, sometimes they rest their heads on my lap, leg, arm, etc. Roscoe also likes to sit in my lap and look around at stuff when we sit on a park bench


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper is 3-years old and seems to have become more of a cuddler with age. He, too, loves to snuggle against my hip on the sofa. If he's not next to me then he's on the back of the sofa beside my head or even halfway on my shoulder. He also likes to cuddle against my torso or legs in bed. This wasn't always the case. Pepper used to sleep on the headboard shelf above my head. I think he still fits, but now he prefers to be touching me or DH.

The 'velcro dog' nickname is one I've always heard applied to golden retrievers. We have a houseful of goldens and they are definitely velcro. I was delighted to hear that it applies to Havanese, too!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django just turned 6 and he's still a true lap dog.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Irina - sometimes they do change their habits of cuddling over time. Lola is 2 1/2 and she had come and gone from laps, to next to, to laps...don't know why. It is probably a good thing that you are not overdoing it. These little velcro dogs can develop intense separation anxiety, which Lola did. I didn't know the signs and thought it was a potty training issue. Now, at her age, every time I leave her alone she pees or poops within about 10 minutes. On the floor, near the pad, but never on it. It is classic SA. 

So just a warning, to read up on it, and to start some behavior work when he is young to be sure he is accustomed to being alone or away from you for stretches of time. Then when you are home with him, no need to keep your distance!!! As if that was possible...


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

> I have to smoosh her, cuddle her, hold her until she is satisfied. If not, she continues to paw me for more.


Cooper will lay beside me and pat his foot for strokes. It doesn't matter which foot, either. If his hind foot is closer to my hand, he pats his hind foot. It's hilarious.

Both boys like to smash their bodies right against you on the sofa, but not often in your lap. I will pull them into my lap to snuggle them and they will tolerate it and even relax. But as soon as I stop petting or hugging, they crawl off. But that's ok. All the time that they snuggle you and lay their head on your leg or foot or lap is priceless.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Pixie loves to be hugged and held. She actually likes to lay paws up in my arms like a baby. She also crawls up and lays her head on my shoulder. Sooooo I guess I would say cuddle hug away!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Gabriel is all about velcro..and if he could morph himself right into me he would. Sophie likes to be near, not on me...

But when it's time for bed, Gabriel has to be snuggled right between my DH and me , while Sophie settles behind my legs giving a big sigh to signal she's in her spot for the night!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I love having Tucker sleep in bed! He snuggles up, as tightly as can be against me. I sleep curled up on my side, and his place is inside the curve. He pushes up so hard that he kind of thrusts/propels/wedges himself in. It's comforting... If I move during the night he waits until he's sure I'm settled again, then launches himself back into place. Ha! :yawn:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh yeah....the bed time snuggles are the greatest. When it was still warmer weather Murray slept more towards the foot of the bed, but now that it's winter he is snuggled in right between the two of us.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

awww...i love hearing all of these cuddling stories! i wish dh would eventually let turbo into our bed...i don't think he will though. maybe i can sneak him in?


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Irina,
My hubby has never been a fan of pets in the bed with us. Our yorkie slept with us on and off for the first year after my daughter moved out because she was accustomed to sleeping with her, but he put an end to it as quickly as he could.

Fast forward 10 years to Murray joining our family. His previous mama said he was crate trained and sent his crate & blanket with him. The first night he managed to break the door off the hinges and was laying in front of our bedroom door when hubby went to the bathroom in the wee hours. HE brought him into our bed and he has spent every night since then snuggling with us.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

TheVintageVamp said:


> Irina,
> My hubby has never been a fan of pets in the bed with us. Our yorkie slept with us on and off for the first year after my daughter moved out because she was accustomed to sleeping with her, but he put an end to it as quickly as he could.
> 
> Fast forward 10 years to Murray joining our family. His previous mama said he was crate trained and sent his crate & blanket with him. The first night he managed to break the door off the hinges and was laying in front of our bedroom door when hubby went to the bathroom in the wee hours. HE brought him into our bed and he has spent every night since then snuggling with us.


Awww.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh how I love these stories. Makes my heart warm. :grouphug:


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

TheVintageVamp said:


> Irina,
> My hubby has never been a fan of pets in the bed with us. Our yorkie slept with us on and off for the first year after my daughter moved out because she was accustomed to sleeping with her, but he put an end to it as quickly as he could.
> 
> Fast forward 10 years to Murray joining our family. His previous mama said he was crate trained and sent his crate & blanket with him. The first night he managed to break the door off the hinges and was laying in front of our bedroom door when hubby went to the bathroom in the wee hours. HE brought him into our bed and he has spent every night since then snuggling with us.


haha!! that's a great story!!

i've had a break-through of sorts...hubby actually let Turbo on the couch the other night...it's a start! LOL!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

TurboMom said:


> haha!! that's a great story!!
> 
> i've had a break-through of sorts...hubby actually let Turbo on the couch the other night...it's a start! LOL!


Irina, how are things going with Turbo? I've been hoping to see some posts about his adapting to home. We are getting our Holly in 23 hours.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Wildflower said:


> Irina, how are things going with Turbo? I've been hoping to see some posts about his adapting to home. We are getting our Holly in 23 hours.


things are going wonderful! i did start a post earlier, and attempted to attach some photos, but the upload failed 

i will try in a little while...i have to bake 70 cupcakes for my sons to bring to school tomorrow :suspicious:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is a "Velco Dog!" I do not have to take a shower or go to the bathroom alone by myself because Dexter must always be there to make sure everything is ok! 

If Dexter is not on my lap, or next to me, then he is right at my feet. He follows me everywhere I go around the house. 

I remember when I first had Dexter in the house and I took a shower, Dexter started to whine. Havs want you close by all the time. Oh! Just in case you are looking around for your Hav and you do not see him, just look down first and most likely they will be right there!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Irina, don't lose hope. We didn't let Mimi on the couch or on the bed for a while because DH would not allow it. She was allowed little by little as I would like her on the bed while I watched TV before falling asleep. It was comforting to me to have her on there and cuddle with her or just pet her while DH was in another room playing video games! Well soon after, he allowed her through the night on the bed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> Kipling is the same - I think our laps are just too small for him now.


Ha! We call Kodi a "Lap-and-a-Half" dog, because although he WANTS to sit on our laps, part of him always seems to be sliding off.:laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LuvCicero said:


> Oh, I don't think you have to worry about Turbo being very far away from you. You may never be able to take a bath alone again.


Or pee.:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Redorr said:


> Irina - sometimes they do change their habits of cuddling over time. Lola is 2 1/2 and she had come and gone from laps, to next to, to laps...don't know why. It is probably a good thing that you are not overdoing it. These little velcro dogs can develop intense separation anxiety, which Lola did. I didn't know the signs and thought it was a potty training issue. Now, at her age, every time I leave her alone she pees or poops within about 10 minutes. On the floor, near the pad, but never on it. It is classic SA.
> 
> So just a warning, to read up on it, and to start some behavior work when he is young to be sure he is accustomed to being alone or away from you for stretches of time. Then when you are home with him, no need to keep your distance!!! As if that was possible...


I know you have had a particularly hard time with Lola this way, and I think some of it may be innate personality, as well as early upbringing by the breeder. But because of what I had read here on the forum (and elsewhere) I was careful to start purposely leaving Kodi for small periods from the very beginning. He's absolutely fine with being left alone AS LONG AS he's in his pen. He goes into his crate and immediately lies down. If I leave him loose for more than a few minutes, even to run upstairs for something, he starts to whine and fuss. So for him, the security of having his own "safe" place has really helped too.

I hope someday we can just leave him loose in the house when we go out, but his pen isn't really in the way, so if that's what it takes for him to feel secure, it will stay.


----------

